# Call For More Resources As Cumbria Faces Huge Diabetes Rise



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

More than 6,000 more people in Cumbria will be diagnosed with diabetes by 2020, according to new predictions.

Diabetes UK says there are 34,200 people in the county living with the condition ? with that rising to 40,300 in the next eight years.

Nationally rates are expected to increase by almost a fifth in the same period.

The vast majority of these will have Type Two diabetes, which is often brought on by lifestyle factors such as being overweight and unfit.

Type 1 diabetes on the other hand is an insulin problem that can strike anyone.

The charity is calling for more resources to be put towards preventing Type Two diabetes. It wants the Government to fund a public health campaign to raise awareness of risk factors and of the seriousness of the condition.

The figures are released at the same time as the charity?s president is visiting Cumbria to talk about its work and vital new research projects.

Richard Lane will speak at a meeting in Carlisle tonight, organised by the Diabetes UK Carlisle and District Voluntary Group. The event, which starts at 7.30pm, is open to anyone living with diabetes, their families and carers.

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/c...uge-diabetes-rise-1.1002806?referrerPath=news


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sure Richard Lane will explain to them there's an insulin prob in T2 too though.

Won't he?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I'm sure Richard Lane will explain to them there's an insulin prob in T2 too though.
> 
> Won't he?



More lazy reporting!


----------

